
UK General Election 2019 – Live Facebook Ad Tracker by Age and Gender - davidfoster
https://adsp.ai/7charts/demo/
======
todd-davies
Wow, it's really fascinating to see the differences in the targeting
strategies between different parties:

\- The Conservative party rarely targets large groups of people in comparison
Labour

\- The Brexit party's targeted audience is 76% male with an average age of 58

\- Recently (last 4 days), the Conservative party's marketing skewed
proportionally male (from 45% to 70%)

\- None of the average target ages are below 36

\- Conservative messages are longest, and Brexit party messages are shortest

I'm not sure if we can draw many conclusions from this data though since: \-
It doesn't include all the parties

\- It includes only Facebook ads, not all political ads

~~~
g4d
I agree, looking forward to how this changes over the next few weeks.

~~~
davidfoster
We'll keep it updated daily - just need to make sure it's not information
overload...gotta love Tableau design challenges :)

------
Dsharpc
This is super interesting. I especially enjoyed being able to contrast the
messages being sent to a younger audience and those sent to the older
audience. The Conservative party seems to be customising their ads much more
than the Labour party. Thanks!

~~~
davidfoster
Thanks! Yeah it's nice to be able to perform that kind of analysis - stay
tuned for daily updates!

------
chrisadsp
Good work David! It's great to see all the ads in one place, alongside which
users see them and the amount spent.

~~~
davidfoster
Thanks Chris!

